# We Come A Long Way Baby



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I am thinking about getting a router and this was what I found.

http://www.flixxy.com/first-internet-router.htm


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

very interesting :up::up::up:


----------



## MrJeffy (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, it's been a really long way, 40 years! Here you can see how long it took to develop the internet we're using today. Thanks for posting it, the video is infomative and nice.


----------



## MrJeffy (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, it's been a really long way, 40 years! Here you can see how long it took to develop the internet we're using today. Thanks for posting it, the video is infomative and nice.


----------

